# Good morning, Frank.......good morning, Dave....



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

It took gaetan's post in another thread to help me realize that the two principals of Moebius Models have their namesake in the astronauts from 2001! In fact, I think some of the comments by HAL will fit perfectly in conversations with them online! For example:

_ "Look Dave, I can see you're really upset about this. I honestly think you ought to sit down calmly, take a stress pill, and think things over."_

or how about...

_Dave, this mission is too important for me to allow you to jeopardize it. "_


I can imagine Dave and Frank having this discussion at Wonderfest......


*Dr. Frank Winspur*: [_Metzner and Winspur are in the D pod, out of earshot of Chris_] Well, what do you think? 
*Dave Metzner*: I'm not sure. What do you think? 
*Dr. Frank Winspur*: I've got a bad feeling about it. 

[_Dave and Frank are inside the pod while Chris looks on. The sound to Chris has been cut_] 
*Dr. Frank Winspur*: Well, whaddya think? 
*Dave Metzner*: I'm not sure, what do you think? 
*Dr. Frank Winspur*: I've got a bad feeling about him. 
*Dave Metzner*: You do? 

*Dr. Frank Winspur*: It would be if he knew he was wrong. Look Dave I can't put my finger on it but I sense something strange about him. 

Oh, the possibilities are endless!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

ChrisW said:


> *Dr. Frank Winspur*: It would be if he knew he was wrong. Look Dave I can't put my finger on it but I sense something strange about him.


You sure they aren't talking about me?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Too funny, Dr. Dave and Dr. Frank!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Which one goes out the airlock first?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Where can you get these stress pills?


----------

